# What happens when you bleach wool?



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I've got a fisherman's type cream wool sweater. Problem is that it is a sort of yellowish cream, and I look really sallow in that colour. (Who could tell under those Goodwill fluorescents?..) 

What happens when you bleach wool? Always there are tags on wool knits that say DO NOT BLEACH. Does it go all evil?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am not sure, but I would guess it really dries out the fiber and makes it brittle. 

Have you considered dying it instead?


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I hadn't. I still wanted a cream coloured sweater...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Don't do it. It will not bleach. It will turn a hidious yellow.If need be Dye it another color that you like.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Aha! That's what happens. So now I have to learn about dying wool...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Bleach will eat the fibers and you will be left with a mess. DO NOT BLEACH protein fibers. If you all want to know what will happen take a smallish piece of wool yarn or fibers and put then in a bit of bleach and let it sit.

I have had success using a Iron Out to remove dye stains on wool sweaters and it didn't seem to hurt the wool. You might want to try that, or test a bit of wool in a solution (1/4 Iron Out in a gallon of hot water or 1/2 cup to 2 gallons) I'd say soak it for 20 minutes, then wash it as usual and let it dry. It will have a bit of a funky smell from the Iron Out for a bit. Leave it to dry outside that will help with the smell.


----------

